# Do you need friends?



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

What is a friend? 
I'm almost certain I have 0 friends and I feel pretty ok with that. I'm the happier now than I've been in 10 years.
I'm pretty introverted and only hang out with people outside college maybe once every 2 months and thats with people from high school in which I only see/talk to then. We've got nothing in common and I wouldn't ask them for advice/help.

Do I need friends? I feel like others almost pity me because of this


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

It all depends on the type of person you are. You said you're introverted but if you enjoy your own company then no.

I see friends as more of a good-to-have rather than a necessity. Maybe for some people it's a necessity but it all depends on you in the end.

So realistically speaking, no you don't.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

My definition of a Friend is someone who comes after Family but before an Acquaintance. You should be able to count on your friends and vice versa, but you can't let disappointment hinder your relationship with them, it's inevitable. Nobody is perfect in this world. Everyone needs friends, companionship is one of the greatest gifts life has to offer.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

TheMachine said:


> It all depends on the type of person you are. You said you're introverted but if you enjoy your own company then no.
> 
> I see friends as more of a good-to-have rather than a necessity. Maybe for some people it's a necessity but it all depends on you in the end.
> 
> So realistically speaking, no you don't.


I'm happy enough in my own company. Happier than I am with people. But why do other people find this so hard to understand?


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

MrSweets818 said:


> My definition of a Friend is someone who comes after Family but before an Acquaintance. You should be able to count on your friends and vice versa, but you can't let disappointment hinder your relationship with them, it's inevitable. Nobody is perfect in this world. Everyone needs friends, companionship is one of the greatest gifts life has to offer.


I wouldn't count on anyone and I doubt anyone would count on me for anything.And that's fine by me. I don't think I'm disappointed in people. Why would I be disappointed with them?


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 9, 2014)

*Yeah*

Humans cannot survive alone for long. We need friends like we need air. I have no friendships and I'm suffocating without them. I'm very extroverted and I talk with people, joke, make them laugh, work hard for them, please them, etc... But people are selfish by nature and nobody cares about me as a person. I'm just that Waiter in the corner at the Banquet of Life.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

If you're happy with yourself, then keep doing what you're doing. I am usually content with myself and my social life, but when people pity me, that's when i start getting anxious and sad about it. I have a friend who's kinda like you, in that all she needs is a boyfriend and she's content with practically no other social life. She says I'm her best friend and we see each other once in a blue moon.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If you're happy and you're thriving, maybe not. *shrug* 

Why seek out an online support group though? :sus

Yeah, I don't know.


----------



## Araminta (Apr 10, 2014)

If you're ok without them maybe you don't.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

QuitSweatinMe said:


> If you're happy with yourself, then keep doing what you're doing. I am usually content with myself and my social life, but when people pity me, that's when i start getting anxious and sad about it. I have a friend who's kinda like you, in that all she needs is a boyfriend and she's content with practically no other social life. She says I'm her best friend and we see each other once in a blue moon.


I'm the same that way. When people have that oh poor you thing it sometimes makes me question am I happy and then I get confused..


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

I haven't had any friends (or a social life) for more than half a decade, so i guess i don't _need_ them, but obviously i do feel weird sometimes being such a loner. But even when i had friends, i was often the third wheel, and the whole friendship thing (socializing in general) just often overexerted me.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Society tells us, indoctrinates us, with the belief that friends are of utter importance; that friendship is necessary for a meaningful life. I want not to believe it, but there's this hallowness to my life that I don't remember being there when I had friends. But I think I honestly hate myself less, because I'm not changing myself to suit other people like I always had to before.
I don't know.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think maybe because they can have useful connections. But for me, no. I prefer my own company.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

It depends what you want. If your happier on your own and keeping to yourself then no you don't need them at all


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Having only online friends keeps me contented. I suppose that it can be lonely if I literally have nobody that I can talk to online or offline, though.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

How come others find this so hard to believe though? People think that there's something wrong with me because I like to spend time by myself.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

There are many people out there who don't need friends but allies if really applicable. Rather be ok being alone than have the phobia of being alone being miserable with awful company.


----------



## mayratav1948 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you're really, _honestly_ happy alone, then no, I guess you don't need them.

I'm an introvert too, and I don't need lots of friends. I don't get anything out of having lots of surface level "friendships". One or two really intimate, meaningful ones is really all I need.


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

My computer. Nuff said.


----------



## daniellynelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, some people are extroverts and gain energy, and satisfaction from being in social situations. I'm not one of them, I'm an introvert, and being in social situations drains me of energy. So it depends on who you are. I've been reluctant to let anyone in since my friend's suicide and moving. But when I'm being honest with my introverted self, I think I would like to have a few people in my life that I felt close to. But I don't need or want any "clubbing buddies" maybe just someone to smoke with now and then haha


----------



## VaultThirteen (May 23, 2013)

Being able to be happy without them is good, but there are things aside from happiness that you lose by not having friends. Networking, a sense of belonging, the experience of socializing with people in person, countless opportunities, these things are external from how you feel about yourself. I think having no friends is an objectively bad thing.


----------



## Deyceemerowleen (Apr 21, 2014)

having no friends is totally fine , however buddies can back you up though , like that one time when i bring crack to school , wait what?


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Probably. Unless you are contented with having none then it's fine (?) It's good to be independent, I guess.


----------

